# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Knutsford express  offer daily to  and from port antonio jan 19.2015

## Knutsford Express

Knutsford Express will be adding Port Antonio to our routes starting Jan 19.2015
Service will be offered via Ocho Rios.
 This will facilitate passengers departing:-
Negril at 7:15AM
Montego Bay at 9:00AM
Falmouth at 9:30AM
Kingston at 9:30AM
Departing Ocho Rios Daily at 11:30AM
Departing Port Antonio at 4:30PM Sunday to Friday and 4pm on Saturdays.

----------


## JitterBug

this is awesome!!!

----------


## *vi*

I agree.

----------


## sammyb

Lawd I thought the day would never come!  Fantastic news!

----------


## Kolya

. . now if the web site actually worked  . . .  :Frown:

----------


## Babalew

Buses not running yet......no scheduled runs yet.  i hope they are up soon, i have a trip planned.

----------


## sammyb

> Buses not running yet......no scheduled runs yet.  i hope they are up soon, i have a trip planned.


Sigh!

If it turns out you need a driver let me know....have they given any idea when this WILL start?

----------


## Babalew

i was told today that service should start this month...just awaiting gov't paperwork, everything is ready on their end.    i think i have a driver , just didn't budget that monies in.  hopefully thy will have it settled by the end of the month, then it won't hurt so bad financially.  thanks sammyb!

----------


## JitterBug

babalew, just rent a car, it's an easy drive to porty . . .

----------


## sammyb

> i was told today that service should start this month...just awaiting gov't paperwork, everything is ready on their end.    i think i have a driver , just didn't budget that monies in.  hopefully thy will have it settled by the end of the month, then it won't hurt so bad financially.  thanks sammyb!


when you mention Gov't and Jamaica in the same sentence sigh...hope it's not soon come time...hoping for the very best!

----------


## Babalew

i'm not quite there mentally to drive yet altho i have contemplated...i'm too noisy!

----------


## Babalew

Hallelujah!!!!!! Knutsford starts their port Antonio run april7th according to facebook!!!!  Call for info 971 1822.

----------


## sammyb

:Smile:

----------


## halfwaytree

:Cool:

----------


## irie always

Babalew - Please update us after your trip - would love to have some more details on where you left from to get to Port Antonio - where you stayed while there - recommendations for local drivers there if you have any, good places to dine and chill.  Thanks in advance

----------


## Babalew

I stayed at caribbean dream.......up a steep hill above boston jerk and boston beach.  view to die for,  infinity pool, large room with spotty wifi,  no tv. 60$/night.  problems...dogs that bark all night,  rooms and balcony not private.....conversations can be over heard,  and difficulty getting off the hill.....need a car to get down which left me somewhat stranded so i only got out twice.  and because i was there in feb.....the nights were cold.  caretaker tried to attend to your needs.  i did enjoy being eye level with the hawks,  seeing the sunrise and the plethora of stars at night,  but would not stay again....i need to get around.  i had a kitchen so that need was taken care of.

----------


## JitterBug

thanks babalew for the review of caribbean dream. . . . i'm always reluctant to book online for the reasons you gave. nothing worse than not sleeping due to barking dogs and privacy issues. . . . never mind the mobility . . .

i've read almost everything you posted. . . . i really believe that there is no "getting there mentally" to drive in jamaica. once you do it, you will wonder why you waited so long, especially if like portland!! the only way to see jamaica is to drive yourself. . . . you can do it!

----------

